# I Found A Tame Feral Pigeon, But He Seems Retarded And Confused



## xahtep (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello,

A couple of days ago I was exploring a derelict hospital with a friend, when we came across a quiet little street pigeon sitting on a stair. He didn't flinch when we went near him, and was quite happy for us to stroke his head and even pick him up - he perched quite happily on my friend's arm as we climbed out of the building.

At first we surmised that he was born in the hospital and had never seen a predator, so was not scared of us. But we soon found that he was a bit of a wierd bird.

He walks around in circles aimlessly, usually completely misses when pecking at seeds and can't seem to fly properly. I can hold a seed out for him and he'll peck my fingers twenty times before grabbing the seed, and then he usually drops it. He can fly out of his box and onto the floor, but not around the room. When he's not doing anything else he'll usually just stand there quite still, sometimes sleeping.

Anyway, we brought him to my flat, gave him a bath and I made him a little space out of a cardboard box - lining it with towels and newspaper. I went to the local food shop and bought a bag of mixed seeds and fruits (muesli style) and put down a bowl of them and some water.

After the first night I went to see him and the seeds and water were scattered everywhere. He'd flown out of the box and had emitted greenish-white craps all over the carpet. He was standing quite still next to the radiator, not asleep.

For the second night I made him a home in a drawer, leaving it enough ajar so he could get some air and light, but not enough so he could fly out. I figured that he wasn't actually feeding so force fed him a few seeds and fruits. It was difficult at first, but he soon got used to it and even seemed to relish the food that was being gently pressed to the back of his mouth. I also dipped his head in the water bowl but he didn't seem to drink, so I soaked a few seeds in water and fed him those as extra.

He's a lovely little bird with a surprisingly chilled out temperament, but I'm concerned as to why he's acting so wierd with the unpeckable seed and the odd circular walking and the lack of flying. Can anyone please give some advice on what I should do next? Am I looking after him properly? This is the first time I've ever handled a pigeon so I'm a bit clueless.

Some pictures of Mr Miyagi below ...










[with my friend who discovered him]










[in his new drawer-home]










[me stroking his head, not long after his first bath]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. 

It sounds like your little rescue may _possibly_ have PMV.
The following link will take you to some very valuable information regarding this illness.
http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/pmv.htm

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along & by all means if you have any other questions, don't hesitate to post them. 

Cindy

He also looks like a youngster.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

He looks young to me. Use your finger as if it were a beak and stick it in the bowl of seed. He may just be learning and needs some more practice. No others were around?


----------



## xahtep (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, both of you!

That photo of the bird on the PMV page, he was doing that with his head too, twisting it up. And tossing seed backwards when I put it in his mouth. I'm sad to see that it's probably that disease. What's the chances of him pulling through, do you think? I work during the day and there's no-one else in the flat, so if I only feed and water him in the morning and evening, and take him out of his box in the evening for some company, will that be okay?

Either way I'm sure it's got to be better than the derelict building he was stuck in. Damp, dusty, slimy and probably a lack of food too - I've no idea what he ate in there. We didn't spot any other pigeons, but I'll probably head back there some night for a further look. The only entrance to the building that I can see he could have got through was a broken skylight three storeys above where we found him. Maybe he fell and couldn't get back out.

I'll try the technique with tapping the seed. Even though he could be ill, he still seems to be learning things. Like at first, he didn't want to grab any seed off me, completely ignoring it - but after putting it in his mouth manually, he started trying to take it when I held it near to him.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi xahtep,




He is of an age where he has not learned to eat or drink on his own yet...where, his mom and dad would have been feeding and watering him, unless somehow things got goofed up with that, or they got seperared...and he might have beenin effect, 'orphaned' when you found him.



For him to drink by having his Beak guided to it, the Water needs to be 'tepid'...and, often,they require one keep one's finger tips literally on the sides of their Beak while they drink ( since, being as they eat and drink out of their parent's Throats, they are used to 'feeling' their Parent's Beak being around theirs when eating or drinking...)


He will likely eat gladly by 'gobbling' if you were to work with him via this -


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/shot-glass-seed-gobble-for-pre-fledgling-age-pigeons-29629.html


...even though yours is of course around fledgling age...


Use very small whole Seeds, such as Finch Seed or Canary Seed...



Let us know what the poops and urates are looking like? Even post some images of them?



Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

xahtep said:


> Thanks for your advice, both of you!
> 
> That photo of the bird on the PMV page, he was doing that with his head too, twisting it up. And tossing seed backwards when I put it in his mouth. I'm sad to see that it's probably that disease. What's the chances of him pulling through, do you think? I work during the day and there's no-one else in the flat, so if I only feed and water him in the morning and evening, and take him out of his box in the evening for some company, will that be okay?
> 
> ...





PPMV is possible of course...but, time will tell...

I did notice in the image of him on your shoulder, that his head was being held oddly.


He might have Canker...which can cause some odd 'Head' and neck movements...if you can have someone hold him vertically, under a strong light, open his Beak and look into his Throat and see if everyhting is 'pink' and healthy looking, or, if you see any grey or off white or yellow things...



Let us know on the poops...


Phil
l v


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

I wonder if it`s possible this bird is blind? I`ve had very young songbirds come into my rehab that held their heads at odd angles,didn`t want to perch(even though they were old enough),couldn`t find their food or water (so I crop-fed),and either stood stark still or walked in circles.Further investigation into their eyesight by the vet revealed they were totally blind.When they are holding their heads at odd angles,they are depending on their hearing.Just a thought.
Teresa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good point, Teresa! My blind birds do definitely "circle" and tilt their heads in order to better use their sense of hearing and perhaps some sense that we don't know exists.

Terry


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well,that would explain why it misses when it pecks at seed,doesn`t fly and stands perfectly still when it isn`t walking in circles.If it was found in that old building,abandoned,the parents may have left him behind when they realized he couldn`t fly or find his way out of there.My little blind ones were well-fed,but had just fledged & jumped out of their nests.There they were found by humans.A flashlight shined in their eyes showed no pupil reaction when I took each to the vet.
He will need to adapt the bird`s environment.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Unie does a lot of that but she wouldn't even attempt to peck at a seed held out in front of her. I've got another that's apparently somewhat blind--he seems to be able to see what's within a few inches of him so he can find his food bowl in the cage by sight. Put him out in the loft, though, and you can tell that he's not seeing everything. He also flies more like Unie. He doesn't listen for sounds as attentively as Unie does, either. His pupils do respond to light, though, so the test doesn't work with him to demonstrate partial blindness. Mr. Miyagi's more than likely too young to know how to peck at food, though. Newcastle on Tyne?

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

There's always a possibility that he may have two or more things wrong with him at the same time. If he exhibits symptoms which seem to point towards one condition (disease, handicap, or injury), but another symptom seems to contradict this, it may be overlapping symptoms for two different things. Don't let a diagnosis of one thing rule out the presence of another.

I took a baby pigeon (wings were shorter than those of your pigeon, tips didn't quite reach tail feathers). Couldn't use legs, seemed to have no feeling in them. Gave him cotrim (or whatever I had available), treated him for paratyhpoid. *Wieteke* recovered nicely. Two years later, found baby pigeon *Luxie-311* in same spot, probably a sibling, couldn't use legs much, didn't use tail. Fed him. His legs didn't seem all that bad so decided to get advice of vet I knew. Vet thought it was a nutritional problem, said that feather-growing is an energy-intensive process. Didn't give Luxie any meds. He recovered use of his legs, but never was able to use his tail. As a male, he was unable to drag his tail when roo-cooing the females, and I think he was caught by a hawk or falcon a few months ago, before he was even a year old, because he couldn't maneuver quickly enough to take the necessary evasive action. So, it might be that nutritional deficiency (if that were the case) may have contributed to the onset of something else.

Larry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi xahtep,

We have a lot of PPMV in the UK at the moment, more than ever before and although your pigeon is very young all the symptoms that he shows are typical of PPMV. I don't think there is any doubt that this is what his problem is. He would not try to pick up seed if he were blind or too young to feed himself.

He will have to be kept apart from other pigeons for at least 4 weeks, but he is likely to make a good recovery. However, he could have a relapse up to a year after recovery.

John_D has two young ones with PPMV in his care at the moment and they are thriving on a diet of thawed frozen maize and peas, small peanuts (the sort for human consumtion, and bits of pigeon mix fed to them by hand. They have a narrow water dish available to them at all times and a deep dish of seed. The fact that the seed is spilt is a good sign because it means he is trying to eat and is probably managing to swallow a few seeds too. 

If you PM me your address then I can send you some probiotics which will help balance his gut flora, although PPMV will affect the digestion and cause diarrhea or hard worm shaped poops in a pool of water.

Cynthia


----------



## xahtep (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for your advice and comments, it's much appreciated.

Mr Miyagi seems to have improved a little bit over the last few days, or at least got more comfortable with his new surroundings. As soon as I come near him he starts chirping and nibbling my fingers when I hold them near him, whereas before he'd be rather quieter. He enjoys perching, and can stand for ages on one leg in that way, often sleeping.

He still walks around in circles aimlessly, twitches his head backwards and has trouble with the seed. I haven't seen any other symptoms of the PPMV though.

Having said that, he's got a little bit better at locating the seed when I hold it near him, and even chases it if I put him on the ground and move the seed away while he's trying to grab it. However, he still pecks wildly and rather inaccurately, and tends to grasp it in his beak and throw it away by mistake. If I hold it to him then put it on the ground, he'll peck the ground a bit then resume pecking at my fingers. I don't know how that reflects on the possibility he may be blind.

I made a short video a couple of days back which demonstrates some of this (it was for my friend who also found him, but it shows a typical feeding session.) He's eating pine nuts; since then I've bought some wild bird seed packs to give him a more comprehensive diet. Here it is, http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3434089998436681485&hl=en

I've rearranged his living quarters a bit to make them larger, taking the top two drawers out of the chest of drawers and putting him in the bottom one, and constructing a perch out of corrugated cardboard. To my surprise, he managed to fly out of there a couple of times, for two metres or so. He could hardly fly at all when we first found him. He then wanders randomly around the front room, pecking away at interesting things like the carpet and sofa.

Regarding his faeces, they're a mix of white and green. Here's a photo of one of his larger ones from a few days back:










They're a lot whiter now, around 70% white 30% green.

I looked down his throat and it seems nice and pink, no signs of anything weird-looking.

Pidgey, yes Newcastle upon Tyne. The hospital we found him in is an old Victorian-era one in the city.

Cynthia, thanks for your kind offer! I'll PM you after this.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi xahtep,




Glad to hear ( and 'see' ) he is doing so well..!


He is definitely a lovely little youngster, and one who enjoyed his social and feed times..!


He looks very happy.



Now, one way to work with his self-feeding, would be to have him on a Towel on your lap, so he is standing, and, in front of him, have a small Seed Bowl, even elevating it so it is more like chest high to him...and, with one hand, 'cup' your Hand over his Head so he is limited in his head-movement to only be able to peck and raise up within a span of two or two and a half inches...and, in working with him this way, or in variations of this, you solve or reduce anyway, the extraneous motions he might otherwise be having in pecking.


For 'PPMV', his symptoms appear quite mild, and quite possibly they will go away entirely, or close to entirely, over some months...time will tell.


You might do well to consider some Vitamines and Minerals also, the "B" Vitamines particularly, and the "D" also...for him...along with Calcium-Magnesium and other.


Regular people Vitamines and Mineral Capsules, can be used easily, by portioning out only a little of course, and adding it to either his Water, or, to his Seeds, and if to his Seeds then one would very lightly 'glisten' the Seeds with some fresh Olive Oil for the powder to adhere, so it gets eaten along with the Seed it is adhering to...even adding some Grit to this also so he for sure gets some of that also.

Or, by obtaining Avian type suppliments...of course.


Have fun..!




Phil
l v


----------



## xahtep (Sep 1, 2008)

Some not-so-good news on Mr Miyagi: I decided to take him down to a nearly field so he could have a walk about outdoors and get some fresh air. Unfortunately, as I walked into the field something must have spooked him as he immediately flew off my arm in a panic (I had him perched on my forearm held near to my chest, with the other hand sort of cupping him) before I had time to stop him. Not being able to fly very well, he crashed to the ground awkwardly, landing on his right-hand side. When I picked him up he flapped his wings, but only his left one moved normally, the right one just twitched a bit.

He's been like this for two days now, unable to use his right wing correctly, and is a lot more subdued and quiet than usual; he's doesn't seem very happy at all. I've tried feeling both his wings to see if there was any difference but I couldn't tell. Not sure what to do now.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you take a picture of him from both sides and one from straight over so that we can compare the wings?

Pidgey


----------



## xahtep (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks, here he is:


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi 'x',




Looks pretty alright...


Would you post some images of his latest poops also?



How is his co-ordination and demenor these days?



Phil
l v


----------



## decca (Sep 13, 2008)

HI! u seem quite knowledgable. found a youngish pigeon on middle of busy high street road late at night last week. Think its a woodpigeon. Got him in a dog cage, with mixed wild bird seed, fat ball and water. At first seemed unable to fly but managed to fly short distance to a mirror today. He also after a fashion seems quite happy to perch on my hand while i walk about the house without attempting to fly. He seems to have got the hang of eating bird seed ot a bowl, although just scattered them at first and i think hes drinking okay. Should i contact someone who deals with rescued birds or keep him till he is able to fly and release him. I have a feeling he has just come out of the nest a bit to soon.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

xahtep,

Bravo for rescuing and giving this little guy a home. I would concur with the (mild) PPMV diagnosis and his young age. And I'm very sorry to hear about what appears to have been both a psychologically and physically traumatic experience for him (the trip outside).

Based on my own experience, I'd have to say that this bird wants to stay with you: he's progressively bonding and may come to see you as his/her family, mate, companion, etc. 

Presuming that he has no internal injuries from the fall and that the wing is not broken (which does not appear to be the case from the pics) the very best thing for you to do is just continue what you've already been doing: live with him, nourish him, get to know him, offer him your love and care. _Do not take him out again._

He's got months to go before becoming a full-fledged adult, and in that time, acquire some flying skills - which he will certainly attempt to do within the confines of your place. In general, it's not a good idea to release PMV pigeons insofar as the symptoms can re-appear at any time and leave them grounded and vulnerable. But if he does grow into an apparently normal and strong bird - and if it's feasible in relation to where you live (an established feral flock nearby and a reasonably safe environment) you could open your window one day and let him fly out if he chooses. At that point, and if he survives the multiple challenges of just being outside (remember, he never acquired the skills for this by being a young member of a feral flock) he'll most probably fly back to snack and spend the night in your place. This could go on for quite a while before he successfully adapts to his new existence. On the other hand, he may elect to stay with you - even if he can make it as a free bird....

In the meantime, keep him with you over the winter and spring. By then, he should certainly be flying around your room if he's capable. You both might find that you've grown so fond of each other that some sort of lifetime living arrangement will be preferable to a separation.

If the latter is necessary - and you're not at all confident of his flying and survival skills - try and find a forum member in your area (or further) who'll be able to give him a home - either as what we call as 'house' (or floor) pigeon, or as a member of a small flock in a protected environment (a private coop).

But whatever you do, don't push him/her to fly - and especially not outdoors: this bird has clearly never developed the 'street smarts' needed to survive on his own - and as I said above, you might discover _that he doesn't want to leave you._

The story of your meeting already has a charmed quality to it, and it could very well turn out to be just the start of a very rewarding and surprising experience for you: keep taking care of him and _wait and see._ You'll gradually begin to understand what he wants from you and what he wants in general; it's not rocket science, and in many ways it's better! 

Keep checking into the forum and you'll also learn a lot in general about these wonderful little companions. But whatever you do in the future - and especially if you're not certain of what it should be - post your problem or query and you'll get the best advice available: many of the members here have decades of experience; others have amazing intuitive qualities and some even possess both! 

At any rate, you 'owe' us updates on his health now that he's crash-landed...my feeling is that there might be some slight internal injuries and muscle/tendon spraining or bruising which should progressively heal. I'd also say that the his attitude reveals psychological trauma: it's possible that he was absolutely terrified by the idea that you were going to abandon him 

No, I'm not exaggerating: you've no idea of the depth and range of the emotions and affection of these birds - and once you do, you'll have a hard time living without one....

Best of luck and above all, keep us posted!


----------



## Arryndel (Sep 12, 2008)

His subdued and quiet attitude could be his being upset with you for taking him outside, my Pudgy gets very moody with me (she has lots of attitude!) and will refuse to let me pet her if she gets upset with me. She will actually peck at me if I try to pet her when she's upset with me. These birds definately have their own personalities and will get moody with you if they feel they have a reason to. 

Him not using his wing could be that it's a bit sore and he's protecting it while it heals, they are extremely smart birds, it will amaze you how smart they really are, and they become extremely attached to their caregivers. 

Pudgy is the first bird I've ever had and I'm constantly amazed by her!! And she is also the absolute best pet I've ever had!!!

If you become attached to him and decide to keep him, you'll certainly be happy you did.


----------



## xahtep (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks again for all your advice!

I'm happy to report that he's got a lot lot better after his fall last month. It took a couple of weeks, but soon he was flapping his wings around again like crazy, and actually managing to lift himself a foot or so off the ground. The symptoms of the PPMV almost entirely disappeared, with only a slight habit of circle-running remaining, but it's getting rarer. And he's been a lot friendlier with me recently too, so I think most of the bad feeling and mistrust he seemed to hold from that occasion has evaporated now. I think the most telling thing was that for a while he refused to eat anything out of my hand/fingers, but now he just grabs it straight away and gobbles it down. 

But the biggest change for Mr Miyagi is that he now has a new home. The situation in my flat was getting very awkward, with my flatmate constantly complaining about having him here. And as Miyagi much better now, it started to seem a bit cruel to have him confined in such a small space. So last weekend I took him down to Birmingham to live with my friend and co-explorer who found him with me. He's got a garden, has bought a decent hutch with a run for him to live in, and generally has more time to look after him.

I'm rather sad that he's gone, but it's for the best all round and I'll see him every few weeks or so anyway. And he seems to be settling in just fine. 









(A photo of his transport down to the Midlands. The green thing he's wearing is a poo jacket I got from Junglewear; he hated it at first but soon became quite comfortable. And it meant I could take him out on the train without the risk of him crapping everywhere.)









(Miyagi and his new carer. Our pigeon was surprisingly relaxed about the whole thing, and perched quite happily on either of our shoulders during a walk around the city. He seemed more curious than anything.)


----------



## xahtep (Sep 1, 2008)

One more thing: on Saturday, he flew like I've never seen him fly before. He swooped into the air, reached as high as the house and descended neatly and without problem into a neighbour's garden.

However .. I'm quite ashamed to admit it was to escape from next door's cat, who was prowling nearby, and was due to us not keeping a proper eye on him. We'd nipped into the house for a minute to fetch extra supplies for him, and so we left him on the lawn pecking away at seeds. The next thing I knew, my friend ran outside yelling, scaring the cat away and breaking a very tense stare that both cat and pigeon were sharing with each other. The tension released, Miyagi escaped upwards.

Luckily, he was fine and very pleased to see us when we collected him from the neighbour. 

The one good thing that came out of this event is that we realised he could have flown away from us at any moment before that - he just didn't want to. And that's very pleasing indeed


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He looks like he is feeling SO much better. Thank you for finding him a new home and for you have done for him.

Please make sure to NEVER EVER let him be by himself outside again, we have had many incidents of pet pigeons being snatched away by hawks right from their owners shoulders! So please be careful outside. He may also feel fit to fly away sometime once he matures.

I appreciate the update.

Thanks again.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Take care*

Good to hear Mr Miyagi is doing so well.

We rescued two featherless baby pigeons, only a few days old, on the last day of April 2004, in the cold evening. Someone had removed the large flower pot containing their nest from a terrace or balcony and set them on the street to die from hypothermia. Parents were not able to find their chicks. One died thirteen days later, possibly from sour crop. The other, *Pidgiepoo*, we took everywhere with us, in and around Cologne, Bonn, Duesseldorf, on public transportation, trains, subway, buses, streetcars, in autos, and perched on our bicycle handlebars. 

He would go out daily for a few hours on the street, and spent the nights indoors. He often did not come home on his own, and we spent a number of frantic hours searching for him, while he waited for his human taxi to pick him up. 

One day, January 14, 2005, at noon on a sunny Friday, my wife went jogging in a park less than a mile, or about a kilometer away from our apartment. Some well-meaning neighbor had advised her that he needed "fresh air." It had been snowing the days before, and snowed afterwards. She would shrug him off her shoulder, he would land on the ground, then fly back to her shoulder when she was ten or fifteen meters away. Some crows chased him off over a small lake, and we never saw him again. We spent days, weeks, months looking for him, and I am still on the look-out for him, which is one reason I have come across so many other street pigeons needing help and rescue. 

I think he was not able to home in to our apartment in the city, given that he had been in os any locations before he was able to fly. He slowly was working his way into the local flock, but some male pigeons on our street had warned him that he was encroaching on their territory, since there was a nest in a window directly across the narrow one lane, one-way street, in direct view of and on the same level as our four windows. He was a bit leery of them, so did not get a proper "pigeon upbringing," although he was very "macho."

Our next baby pigeon rescue, *Wieteke*, in August 2005, had paratyphoid or pigeon salmonellosis, but recovered the use of his legs. We took him with us a block away to observe other pigeons a few times. We let him venture outdoors on his own initiative and at his own pace. First, days looking out te window, then sitting on the windowsills, then looking out the window at night while perched on top of the inward-opening window, then a night or two across the street on the ledge of the chapel clerestory windows, with a direct view of me sleeping in bed. Later he spent the days out, popping in once or twice during the day for a nap or snack or to hide from raptors. He melded well with the local pigeons, found a mate the following January (2006), brought her (*Mamieke*) home a few weeks later (after he had announced his intentions of having an indoor nest without our being aware of it, and we had agreed to an indoor nest without our being aware of it). He had had five nests on our wardrobe that spring and summer. First nest had an infertile solitary egg; second nest the babies died a few days after birth; third nest *Number Three* and *Droplet* made it to healthy adulthood; at the fourth nest the squeakers were grown and ready to go, when our landlord visited the first time in ten years for apartment building bathroom water supply plumbing repair, while we were in the U.S. for parent's sixtieth wedding anniversary. He saw a pigeon or two, perhaps the female sitting on the fifth nest with one or two eggs in it, and told our neighbor lady "pigeon-baby-sitter" that the birds had to go, or else legal action, et cetera, et cetera. She had to chase the female out with a broom, keep the window shut, and was a bit down because of the whole matter. I was planning to put a winter halt to the nesting, somehow. It was terrible, but I figured it was better that they ha the bad experience with her than with us. Wieteke had more mates and babies, and I last saw him on Father's Day, June 15th, of this year.

We had another baby rescue, *Luxie-311*, probably a younger sibling of Wieteke's, who also went through a successful "soft" release into the local flock. I think a raptor got him before he was a year old. He couldn't move his tail, so probably couldn't maneuver so well as the others. 

If your pigeon becomes alarmed while riding on a shoulder (he won't feel protected by you if a raptor comes overhead), he may take off and land somewhere you cannot go.

Victor's *Tooter* was attacked by a hawk in the backyard, took off, and wasn't found for a year. It was a suspenseful and tragic time for most of us at PT who followed the story. Fortunately there was a happy ending, and Tooter and others now live in "Tooterville."

Victor's son, Cool Pigeon, will be celebrating his 11th birthday tomorrow.

I'm going to jump the gun in congratulating, but I'll do so again tomorrow, in wishing a 

Happy Birthday, Cool Pigeon!

Larry

Larry


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Apparently his wing must be set up back to the position. If this did happened 2 days ago, you have to find a vet as soon as possible (meaning today!!). Maybe we have members of this site living close by and they can take it in. Just stay put and somebody will come along with best advise in your sytuation.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Of cours did not even got to the second page of the tread...im sorry ..scrach it


----------



## driftwood (Oct 29, 2008)

I signed up = ) Im Chris, I found Miyagi in the hospital with Xahtep. 

Just wanted to send a shout at to all of you. *Thanks so much* for all of your help, without which Im sure Xahtep coudlnt ahve kept the pigeon alive  

Miyagi is now in a hutch in my girlfriends garden, alebit temporarily . She wont let him into the house! I will hopefully be moving house in the next month and be able to take him with me. 

Ill be sure to upload some pictures as soon as I can for anyone whose interested = D 

ps - im the dude with miyagi at new street station in the above foto = )


----------

